# how many bettas in one tank?



## chrisjan81 (Jan 1, 2011)

a friend of mine told me that I can have like 10 male bettas and 1 female beta ,and they will not fight .is there some type of ratio I need to go by like 2 males to every 1 female or 10 males and 1 female. Or is it that having 2 or more males with a females just won't work.as you can tell I'd like some what of a beta community . Anyone have advice I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

Males need to be kept alone, in their own tank. Females and males shouldn't be kept together. Keeping just females together is a sorority..

I'd suggest taking a good look at all areas of this site before buying any at all. Your friend was very much mistaken.

Read, read, read..then..buy, buy, buy.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Your friend is wrong Male bettas must live alone between dividers- in a 2 gallon tank or up. 

However you can have a sorority- a group of female bettas- I don't know much about them, other members can help you with that.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Putting multiple males and females together is a recipe for disaster. Males can never be put together and females CAN live together only if the tank is big enough (10 gallons or bigger) and there are 4 or more females. They need lots of hiding spots and plants so they can get away from each other.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Your friend is well...dumb. Male bettas will fight and can do some serious damage to one another. One of our members did succesfully house a couple of males with females in VERY large tank. The general rule for keeping male bettas together is to give each male 3 feet in every direction.....even then I don't reccomend even attempting to house them together.

Every male needs to be seperated in his own tank. Females might (but not always) be able to be housed together in 10 gallons with lots of hiding places.


----------



## chrisjan81 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks4 the advise people.the tank I'm going to set up is 25gal.already have a 55 gal of 17 community fish.


----------

